# Music by Genre > Jazz/Blues Variants, Bossa, Choro, Klezmer >  Wynton Kelly Transcription

## Pete Martin

Here is pianist Wynton Kelly's solo on the Hank Mobley tune "This I Dig of You".  This cut is from Mobley's wonderful album "Soul Station".

This solo is very melodic, with lots of Bebop lines and just a bit of outside playing.  

I arranged the solo for 5 string mandolin.  Because Kelly plays a lot of the solo in a very high register, I transposed it an octave lower from measure 15 to the end.

The solo PDF is here



The solo can be heard here



I will post a video of me playing this solo slow when I return from Weiser.

----------

Bigtuna, 

des, 

guidoStow, 

mandrian, 

robert.najlis

----------


## AlanN

Terrific, Pete. Much appreciated!

----------


## Will Patton

Thanks, Pete - I've actually been listening to this album a  lot lately, and love everything Wynton does.

----------


## Pete Martin

Wynton, along with Red Garland and Bill Evans did much to advance piano playing in the late 50s and early 60s.  I've really studied their rootless comping styles.

I have a LOT of recording by all three and listen to them, plus Wes Montgomery, religiously.

----------


## Pete Martin

Here is the video of me playing the solo slowly, about 1/2 speed.

----------

des, 

DSDarr, 

mandrian

----------

